# Any way to tell how far along a female is?



## tinfoilxtouch (Sep 19, 2006)

Long story short, we bred two of our bunnies while we were packing up to move, thinking the babies would be a nice addition to our new place. The problem is that with all of the chaos happening during the move, we now have a disagreement about what day that actually took place. We've lived here since the first of the month, so it's somewhere between 21 and 28 days ago. She's showing, has become very territorial, and has started shuffling around her litter as if she's nesting. I've placed the nest box in her cage already, but checking the cage five times a day for babies has become tiring. Anyway to know she's within a day or two of birth?


----------



## Dandy05 (Sep 19, 2006)

My kits were born on the 13th of this month.Dandy pulled all of her hay from her feeder into her nest box the night I put the box in there. ( I put it in on the 9th, Saturday night) She pulled some fur on Monday, but not much. I was pretty sure that she would need more, judging by what she had pulled from her first litter. I wasn't checking that often, just when I was feeding her or happened to be in the area. But I was trying not to bother her.I have heard that due to their preditory instincts, that they will more often kindle during the night, as to not draw too much attention to themselves. I lucked out and Dandy kindled in theafternoon while I was home, and was able to witness it. Sorry for all of the ramble, I guess I just needed to say, that probably once she starts to pull fur she will be close. However, with her first litter, she pulled all of her fur in the evening and then she had them that night. So yes,I would still say fur pulling is a good judgement.



Keep us posted...


----------



## RogerL (Sep 19, 2006)

Most does vary on the time when they pull fur so it is not a truly

realiable way of telling if they are ready to kindle. I have does that pull

fur a week before kindling and some that pull fur just as they are ready

to give birth. 

One of the more reliable ways that I have found is to watch thier

food intake. Most of my does will go off their feed about 24 hours before

they kindle.

Roger


----------



## tinfoilxtouch (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Just about four hours ago, she went crazy with collecting hay for her nest. After about half an hour of work, I figured she had to be getting ready to kindle tonight. Looks like a false alarm though... she's sprawled out beside the nest again. Oh well... at least the box is ready.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 20, 2006)

How is she doing today? Any babies yet?

Peg


----------



## tinfoilxtouch (Sep 20, 2006)

Still no babies! I'm a bit confused. Hopefully tonight? I'm impatient!


----------



## bethcookie (Sep 20, 2006)

My lily built a nest friday night. She ran around like a mad bunny with hay in her mouth so we put her nesting box in her cage. We thought she was only 2 weeks pregnant. We were convinced she was just building her nest 2weeks early. Her due date was October 1. She layed around the next few days. She ate and drank a lot too. She was also moody. She seemed fine this morning. She still had not pulled any hair. Then surprise! My daughter called to tell me the nesting box was full of fur and Lily was skinny and resting outside of her cage.Apparently, about 4 pm she gave birth to 6kits.


----------

